# how many



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>i would like to know, how many 9 5/8 deep hives can be stack on top of another 9 5/8 deep hive body.

As many as you can lift. They will weigh 90 pounds when full of honey.

>how dose this work with the bees and the honey.

When there is a flow, they will fill them with honey and maybe brood.

>would i need to put inner covers between each of the hives body.

No. Are you talking about setting up multiple hives/queens/colonies on top of each other or just adding hive bodies?

If you are talking about stacking acutal hives. I don't know why you'd want to. ONE hive often gets as high as I can reach.

>i know the wax cells is what keep the honey in the combs i am also try to understand what keeps the honey from come out between the crake of the two 9 5/8 bodys that are stack on top of each other

The frames are 9 1/4" and the hive bodies are 9 5/8" (in theory anyway) so there shouldn't be any open cells or wax connecting the two. They will seal up the combs in one box and the combs in the other box and there is no connection between the two.

>and what keep the frames from the top bee hive becoming stuck to the bottom frame of the bottom bee hive

Beespace. Anytime you have between 1/4" and 3/8" space the bees are unlikely to fill it with anything. Less than 1/4" and they propolize it. More than 3/8" and they build comb in it.

Beespace is the primary concept of a modern bee hive.
http://nanaimo.ark.com/~cberube/5.htm 

Personally I would NOT build a hive of all deeps because I can't lift them when they are full of honey. IF you do, I would suggest you move them a frame at a time or get someone to help you lift the boxes off.

Mine are all mediums (6 5/8").


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

MB - After a short first season of running all deeps, I'm starting to second quess that strategy. Not only did the honey supers get very heavy (actually I went to the boxes with an empty deep in a wheel barrel and a towel. I cleaned off each honey frame of bees and put that in the wheel barrel box covered by the towel.) 

My main concern now is the lack of flexibility. The honey deeps are an all or nothing proposition. For example, my bees didn't fill ALL of the frames with honey (probably because that's a lot of honey.) Now what do I do? Extract the full frames and fill up the empty spaces with undrawn foundation (this is what I did)? Mediums would allow me more flexibility to remove some mediums and leave some.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

what would happen if you was to remove every other frame and the that is not full place it in to one of the postion that was full wouldn't that solve the problem of empty space on the frames tony williams

------------------
tony


----------

